# Point Mouillee live



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Learned that today is Harsens youth hunt and the Shia Kid did not want to go so back to the Erie marsh this afternoon.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> Learned that today is Harsens youth hunt and the Shia Kid did not want to go so back to the Erie marsh this afternoon.


Were you 1 of the several parties that learned the hard way with rig in tow?


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

No, I checked last night.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Why would a Friday be a youth day? That makes no sense, kids are in school.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

fsamie1 said:


> I think guys who have a good draw should have all information to go to good zones. It is not a private hunt club.


lol what. that is absolutely Ludacris... good zones change daily.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd tell you what zone I killed birds in at Muskegon yesterday. Then go a zone over and down wind you, cut you off, or just hunt the zones the birds moved to.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Harsen's school district historically has today off.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Harsen's school district historically has today off.


For years conferences in Algonac were the first Thursday and Friday of November. The date has stuck since.


----------



## Blacklabsmatter (Aug 28, 2020)

Slooooow youth hunt today


----------



## Tavor (Sep 10, 2011)

Urriah said:


> For years conferences in Algonac were the first Thursday and Friday of November. The date has stuck since.


Is this for real? A state-run managed area has a youth hunt because one school district has a day off?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Tavor said:


> Is this for real? A state-run managed area has a youth hunt because one school district has a day off?


What? You mean to tell me my three sons had school that day?


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds like a private hunt club smh. Sarcasm intended


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Tavor said:


> Is this for real? A state-run managed area has a youth hunt because one school district has a day off?


It's gotta be some day of the week...Harsens routinely has 30-50 parties for their youth hunt, I don't think its being under-participated.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Its funny, guys that hunt the same public draws everyday call it recon.


----------

